# Front panel audio and microphone doesn't work.



## JamesBwoii (Dec 19, 2010)

I have plugged in my speakers, and two different sets of headphones and none of them work. There is a small hissing noise however. It is a custom built PC, and the case came with all the wires to the front panel connected bar the ones for the audio and microphone. I plugged them in and connected them to the motherboard but nothing.

Here is my case - http://www.ebuyer.com/product/128413
Here is my motherboard - http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/...am3amdchipsetmotherboards/Asus/M4A78LT-M.html

Thanks for any help,
JamesBwoii


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is this a new build? Did you install the Audio Drivers for the Mobo?
Look in Device Manager for any Yellow exclamation marks.


----------



## JamesBwoii (Dec 19, 2010)

I built it about 1 month ago and it has never worked. 

I opened device manager, then went to "Sound, video and game controllers", then "High definition audio device", clicked update drivers and Windows said they were up to date.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Were there any Yellow exclamation marks in Device manager?
Did you use the AC97 Audio plug or the High Definition Audio plug from the case?
The Bios has to be set the same as the plug being used.


----------



## JamesBwoii (Dec 19, 2010)

There were no yellow exclamation marks. Also, I don't understand what you mean about the AC97 Audio plug. The audio and microphone on the back on the case work fine, it's just the front ones.

Thanks


----------



## JamesBwoii (Dec 19, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Were there any Yellow exclamation marks in Device manager?
> Did you use the AC97 Audio plug or the High Definition Audio plug from the case?
> The Bios has to be set the same as the plug being used.


I don't know what plug I used, but I tried both AC97 and High Definition in the BIOS and none of them worked.


----------



## JamesBwoii (Dec 19, 2010)

Can anyone help?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

A few things to keep in mind. There are two types of audio, AC97 and HD. You will need to verify which type the case supports, they very seldom support both. After you know which type the case supports, you need to verify which type the motherboard supports. Newer motherboards will often support both, you simply choose which type via jumper on the motherboard or in the BIOS. Bottom line, they both have to be the same. If the motherboard only supports HD, and the case is AC97, it won't work.

After you know everything is supported, then you need to ensure it is cabled properly and configured properly.


----------



## JamesBwoii (Dec 19, 2010)

I haven't got a manual for my case but the manual for my motherboard says the following:
VIA VT1708S supports 8 channel* High Definition Audio.
Supports Anti-pop function and Multi-streaming technologies.
Supports S/PDIF_OUT
*Update audio driver to latest version
**Use the chassis with HD audio module in the front panel to support 8 channel audio.

What does all this mean?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Nothing relevant to your current issue...it's just audio chipset information and features.

It should note in the motherboard manual which type is supported (AC97 or HD or both). It should be noted in two or three places...the audio setup section, motherboard diagram for where the front panel cabling connects, and/or BIOS setup.

As for the case, you may be able to tell by how the cabling is labeled. If it's not marked AC97 or HD, you may also be able to tell by how each individual wire is labeled as the two formats use different cabling.


----------



## JamesBwoii (Dec 19, 2010)

Found it:
*Front panel audio connector 910-1 pin AAPF)*
This connector is for a chassis mounted front panel audio I/O module that supports either High Definition Audio or AC'97 audio standard. Connect one end of the front panel audio I/O module cable to this connector.




The front panel audio I/O is purchased separately.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I assume that came from the motherboard information. In which case, you will likely need to select which type you are using. It may be a jumper on the motherboard or most likely a BIOS option.


----------



## JamesBwoii (Dec 19, 2010)

I have tried selecting both HD and AC97 and none of them work. I selected them in the BIOS.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Then the front panel is not properly connected or it is faulty.


----------



## JamesBwoii (Dec 19, 2010)

I am looking to return my case, but could it possibly be my motherboard or is it definitely my case?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There is no way to know for sure at this point. If the rear panel audio is working properly, I'd suspect the case/front panel is at fault.


----------



## JamesBwoii (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a new case and still no front panel audio. I have tried AC97 and HD? Could it be drivers?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it were drivers, it would also affect the rear panel outputs.

If it's only the front panel that isn't working, it's the header on the motherboard (ie: the pins where you are connecting the cabling), the configuration (ie: motherboard jumpers or BIOS), or the front panel hardware (ie: cabling or jacks).


----------



## maiklgolf (May 29, 2012)

IDT High Definition Audio Driver(WinXP/Vista/Win7_x32_x64)
ОС: Windows XP 32bit edition ; Windows XP 64битная версия ; Windows Vista 64bit ; Windows Vista 32bit ; Windows 7 32bit ; Windows 7 64bit
High Definition Audio Controller
IDT115.zip download for free on file share letitbit.net 
DepositFiles


----------

